# [xhtml] Seite öffnet sich nicht



## js-mueller (12. April 2003)

Hi

ich habe meine seine in xhtml umgeschrieben, habe es durch den w3c parser laufen lassen und die seite ist valid, doch wenn ich die Seite öfnnen will bekomm ich folgende fehlermeldung: ( Ich benutze IE 6.0 )



> Die XML-Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden
> Die XML-Eingabe kann nicht angezeigt werden, wenn Stylesheet verwendet wird. Beheben Sie den Fehler und klicken Sie dann auf Aktualisieren, oder wiederholen Sie den Vorgang später.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marvin (12. April 2003)

Das Problem ist geklärt, #html.de im QuakeNet wenn schnelle Hilfe von Nöten ist 

MfG, marv


----------



## js-mueller (13. April 2003)

hehe nochma thx marv :-D

Naja es lag daran das die datei .xhtml heisst. Hab se in .html uimgenannt und alles läuft


----------

